

Does Apple check for copyright infringement in the app store? - jwwest
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pikachu-kawai-hd/id367953845?mt=8

======
darylteo
Apple does not actively check for copyright infringement afaik.

We're not even talking copyrights... you could take someone's app, copy it
verbatim (reverse engineer and reuse assets event) and re-release it with the
same name and Apple would accept it.

Apple will only step in if a copyright holder lodges a compliant.

[http://www.tuaw.com/2011/02/03/counterfeit-version-of-
open-s...](http://www.tuaw.com/2011/02/03/counterfeit-version-of-open-source-
game-being-sold-on-mac-app-st/)

This case was a tiny bit grey, in terms of the licensing agreement. WolfFire
lodged a complaint and the App was taken down eventually.

tl;dr; Apple does not check apps for copyright infringement on the App being
submitted for review; it only reviews the app upon a copyright holder's
request. So don't depend on Apple to protect you from any 3rd party copyright
holders.

PS: this obviously does not extend to Apple copyright...

------
brianshumate
Yes, they most certainly do during review, at least for recognizable branding,
etc. The only app I've had rejected was rejected for potential copyright
issues.

The rights to the content in the app belonged to the organization I worked
for, and the app was being submitted under that organization's iOS Developer
account, but the organization still had to prove it had the right to use its
own content with a letter from its licensing people to Apple.

~~~
darylteo
This is interesting... how long ago was this?

If you look at the app posted by OP, you'll find that it is a blatant
copyright infringement (its god damned PIKACHU for crying out loud). This was
posted in April 2010.

Perhaps you were unlucky, or they have updated their review process.

